# My very first jug o' nugs



## PencilHead (May 10, 2009)

Took this squatty little crystal last Tuesday, hung her in a 2'x5' closet with a box fan on low. The jar is a gallon pickle jar--cleaned first of course.  She got too dry so I jarred her and she's perfect this morning. 

Our mutual friend Winston is coming by Monday and we're taking down my 4 large WW's.  The big crystal chops Tuesday and I've got a sativa bagger that my go until this time next year--but so what?  I gotta jug full o' nugs.

I'm free at last, free at last, great googly moogly, I'm free at last. 

Thank you, everyone, and you know who you are.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 10, 2009)

Nice jug, PH!  But don't jugs usually come in pairs?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2009)

:yay:  never have to hit the street for quality weed again..well done my friend..  Be sure to PM  me you address  I could be a mutual friend like *Winston*  :giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Nice jug, PH! But don't jugs usually come in pairs?


 


yeah  like 42.DD :lama:


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah  like 42.DD :lama:



Yep, about 1 gallon


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2009)

is that how you  measure you nutes *Art*..:rofl:




I allways  thought you was a BIG  BOOB!!! :spit:


----------



## Muddy Paws (May 10, 2009)

My two favorite subjects....Buds and Breasts...talk it up, boys!! 

 (nice buds Pencil!)


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 10, 2009)

When the Boobs look that good who would not want 2
Great job pencil head


----------



## PencilHead (May 10, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Nice jug, PH! But don't jugs usually come in pairs?


 
Yeah, they usually travel in pairs, but with human encroachment and urbanization, they're turning up as loners more and more often.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 10, 2009)

Looking good PH just make sure you fill the next jug the same, you don't want them to be lop sided...lol...take care..


----------



## winstonwolf (May 10, 2009)

For the record, these nugs smoke even better than they look. (And they look gorgeous.)


----------



## Funkfarmer (May 10, 2009)

Good job PH, got mine in pickle jars too, but i like your fancy ones. Where did you get them?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 11, 2009)

No doubt, feels good to enjoy the "fruits" of your labor.. No more shady 6 gram quarters.. no more dealings with criminals.. no more seeds, and no more "dry spells" Enjoy your "jar-O-Nuggs" and If you smoke like I do.. I hope you have more started!! nothing worst than having to go back to the street quality crap between harvest.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 11, 2009)

Congratulations :clap: 

Keep opening the jar for a while to let any residual moisture escape, you dont want your work to end up moldy 

Well done 

eace:


----------



## Alistair (May 11, 2009)

Nice PH, I'm happy for you.


----------



## purplephazes (May 11, 2009)

Awesome Grow Bro ! i'm glad you have pulled it off with minimal probs ..i hope i can follow suit !! although guerilla style has a few set backs !! 3 months to wait yet !! but i'm happy for you !! good work !


----------



## PencilHead (May 11, 2009)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Good job PH, got mine in pickle jars too, but i like your fancy ones. Where did you get them?


 
Don't remember where it came from.  Probably from the in-laws.  My wife says they used to get candy canes in them--I thought it was a pickle jar.  Whatever, I'd rather have my candy in it than anything else.


----------



## astrobud (May 11, 2009)

looks so good i can almost taste it from here, good job ph


----------



## PencilHead (May 11, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> No doubt, feels good to enjoy the "fruits" of your labor.. No more shady 6 gram quarters.. no more dealings with criminals.. no more seeds, and no more "dry spells" Enjoy your "jar-O-Nuggs" and If you smoke like I do.. I hope you have more started!! nothing worst than having to go back to the street quality crap between harvest.


 
Hmm, 6 gram sacks, criminals, seeds, dry spells--damn, Turkey, we've been using the same guy.


----------



## winstonwolf (May 11, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Hmm, 6 gram sacks, criminals, seeds, dry spells--damn, Turkey, we've been using the same guy.



Actually, it's a franchise.


----------



## purplephazes (May 11, 2009)

pencil i found this info i thought may be useful ..hxxp://www.cannabisculture.com/backissues/cc10/cure.html


----------

